# A Question that has to do with Vitamins and EVs



## Darksong (Jan 4, 2009)

Since I'm EV training a Ralts, and I want to speed it up a bit, I was going to use some vitamins. But it has PokéRus, which doubles the EVs a Pokémon gets, so I was wondering. Does PokéRus affect the EVs obtained from vitamins, too, or just by defeating wild Pokémon?


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 4, 2009)

I think its by just defeating wild pokemon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

I think so too.

Because vitamins are set to raise only by 10 points.


----------



## Adriane (Jan 6, 2009)

It has no effect on vitamins at all. They are always set to 10 EVs, and you can never use more than 100 EVs worth of vitamins on a single stat.


----------

